# Best looking users on this forum?



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

I would say its between Facemaxxed and then Salludon (assuming hes not wearing contacts) both are 6 psls but Facemaxxed is white so i prefer him.

Crisick is a 5.75psl in my opinion. 

Anyone have any more nominations?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 13, 2019)

@Alarico8


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> @Alarico8



He is gling but I dont think hes 6psl, I would say hes 5.75 but he prolly smv mogs due to his height.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

Me


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> @Alarico8





ZUZZCEL said:


> He is gling but I dont think hes 6psl, I would say hes 5.75 but he prolly smv mogs due to his height.


Pics?


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Salludon is 8 PSL, how is he 6 PSL JFL


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Salludon is 8 PSL, how is he 6 PSL JFL



facially he is 6-6.25 psl

a 6psl white guy is more attractive

He looks too etnik with the facial hair and black eyes and skincolor ofc


----------



## Peachy (Sep 13, 2019)

@Amnesia homie


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

Peachy said:


> @Amnesia homie


pics? never seen them


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> facially he is 6-6.25 psl
> 
> a 6psl white guy is more attractive
> 
> He looks too etnik with the facial hair and black eyes and skincolor ofc



u have to be joking

all his features are very good, a 6 PSL is a high tier normie

he's 8 PSL Chadpreet, his pheno doesn't even matter anymore when ur that chad looking


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I would say its between Facemaxxed and then Salludon (assuming hes not wearing contacts) both are 6 psls but Facemaxxed is white so i prefer him.
> 
> Crisick is a 5.75psl in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone have any more nominations?


everybody but you


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> u have to be joking
> 
> all his features are very good, a 6 PSL is a high tier normie



high tier normie is <=5.5psl, Chadlite 5.75psl-6.25psl


----------



## Peachy (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> pics? never seen them


----------



## Dogs (Sep 13, 2019)

Titbot mogs me


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Me


5.25-5.5 psl
up there

high set hairline and eye area are your falios, and ur hairstyle imo, but if you got a haircut, it would make ur eye set hairline more prominent which would possibly lower your psl


----------



## sensen (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm im not top 5, rope.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 5.25-5.5 psl
> up there
> 
> high set hairline and eye area are your falios, and ur hairstyle imo, but if you got a haircut, it would make ur eye set hairline more prominent which would possibly lower your psl


I got a haircut a few days ago actually. I look better tbh. JFL you’re making it sound like my hairline is atrocious. It’s not a failo but my eyes and nose are. If I get those fixed I can be 6PSL.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

Peachy said:


> View attachment 112244


probably a 6.5psl in my opinion


yea hes the best looking user


----------



## Peachy (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> probably a 6.5psl in my opinion
> 
> 
> yea hes the best looking user








This is his best pic right here. He ascended so hard with fillers...


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 112247


Nose is weird


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 13, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> a 6 PSL is a high tier normie


jfl 6 psl is like top 5%


----------



## Dogs (Sep 13, 2019)

If these people are ~6 psl what is an example of 7 psl


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 13, 2019)

yea i would say so


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I got a haircut a few days ago actually. I look better tbh. JFL you’re making it sound like my hairline is atrocious. It’s not a failo but my eyes and nose are. If I get those fixed I can be 6PSL.



im not sure if your nose is fixable, its pretty much visible from the sides, its sort of long, kind of like Pinocchio, idk if thats fixable via surgery.

i dont think tht much of a falio anyway.


your hairline was pretty high up ngl, pprolly one of the most high ones iv seen, if it recedes as you age then it will be reallllyy bad imo.


Dogs said:


> If these people are ~6 psl what is an example of 7 psl


----------



## sensen (Sep 13, 2019)

pic?


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I got a haircut a few days ago actually. I look better tbh. JFL you’re making it sound like my hairline is atrocious. It’s not a failo but my eyes and nose are. If I get those fixed I can be 6PSL.


pic?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> yea i would say so
> 
> 
> im not sure if your nose is fixable, its pretty much visible from the sides, its sort of long, kind of like Pinocchio, idk if thats fixable via surgery.
> ...


my hairline is not high and my nose is droopy tip and downward sloped so yes, it’s very bad on my face.


sensen said:


> pic?
> 
> pic?


pic of what


----------



## sensen (Sep 13, 2019)

you


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my hairline is not high and my nose is droopy tip and downward sloped so yes, it’s very bad on my face.
> 
> pic of what


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

sensen said:


> you


That’s me in my profile pic but I’ll pm another


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 13, 2019)

Wait show pics of @facemaxxed. I never seen him before.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my hairline is not high and my nose is droopy tip and downward sloped so yes, it’s very bad on my face.
> 
> pic of what


I've seen your pics and if you call those eyes and nose a failo, then I wonder what mine are since they're like 10x worse


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dope said:


> Wait show pics of @facemaxxed. I never seen him before.
> 
> I've seen your pics and if you call those eyes and nose a failo, then I wonder what mine are since they're like 10x worse


My undereyes are failo and my eyelids tbh. My eye shape is good tbh. My nose is bad though. Show me yours


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 13, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> My undereyes are failo and my eyelids tbh. My eye shape is good tbh. My nose is bad though. Show me yours


My eyes or nose? If you want pm me


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 112247



WTF, someone actually managed to make Amnesia even better looking?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my hairline is not high and my nose is droopy tip and downward sloped so yes, it’s very bad on my face.
> 
> pic of what



your hairline is high man, your eye brows are high set and the distance from the tip of ur eyebrows to your hairline is pretty long.

your 19 so as you age, you will know.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> your hairline is high man, your eye brows are high set and the distance from the tip of ur eyebrows to your hairline is pretty long.
> 
> your 19 so as you age, you will know.


Believe it or not from my eyebrows to my hairline is all equal distance (eyebrow to bottom of zygo then bottom of zygo to chin). I’m not asking for an analysis of my face either you thick skin Dravidian.
Sounds like your jealous tbh ngl.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Believe it or not from my eyebrows to my hairline is all equal distance (eyebrow to bottom of zygo then bottom of zygo to chin). I’m not asking for an analysis of my face either you thick skin Dravidian.
> Sounds like your jealous tbh ngl.



im not making fun of you man, im just saying your hairline is high up lol ok, i wont argue anymore, i was just warning you about the future


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> im not making fun of you man, im just saying your hairline is high up lol ok, i wont argue anymore, i was just warning you about the future


I realize I will look worse as I age, as of everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 14, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 14, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I realize I will look worse as I age, as of everyone.


some people peak in their 30's, usually ppl with foward maxilla and good bones tho, thick skin etc


@SurgerySoon is the type that ages like wine from his facial features, his maxilla is foward grown i believe, his bones are decent. etc


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 14, 2019)

i am psl 7


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 14, 2019)

What does @facemaxxed look like? 
At least don't be so lazy and include pics in your thread.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 14, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> What does @facemaxxed look like?
> At least don't be so lazy and include pics in your thread.


he doesnt want to share his pics so i respect his privacy


hes very gling tho, close to/ around 6pslish for sure, chadlite imo


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 14, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> u have to be joking
> 
> all his features are very good, a 6 PSL is a high tier normie
> 
> he's 8 PSL Chadpreet, his pheno doesn't even matter anymore when ur that chad looking


Salludon isn’t 8 PSL and 6 PSL isn’t high tier normie you fucking cretin.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 112247


chin theory


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I would say its between Facemaxxed and then Salludon (assuming hes not wearing contacts) both are 6 psls but Facemaxxed is white so i prefer him.
> 
> Crisick is a 5.75psl in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone have any more nominations?


@Salludon is psl 7 at least. anything else is cope, we aren't talking about pheno, plus his pheno is the best, his colouring is good.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 14, 2019)

No arceus = shit thread


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I would say its between Facemaxxed and then Salludon (assuming hes not wearing contacts) both are 6 psls but Facemaxxed is white so i prefer him.
> 
> Crisick is a 5.75psl in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone have any more nominations?


not you for sure


----------



## dogapm123 (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> I would say its between Facemaxxed and then Salludon (assuming hes not wearing contacts) both are 6 psls but Facemaxxed is white so i prefer him.
> 
> Crisick is a 5.75psl in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone have any more nominations?


How Crisick is fucking 5.75 I mog him


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 14, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> How Crisick is fucking 5.75 I mog him



You do not mog chrisik jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 14, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> How Crisick is fucking 5.75 I mog him


5.5 is lower than 5.75, Pajeet. I thought you guys were good at maths.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 14, 2019)

i mog everyone on forum IRL scenario except maybe @Alarico8


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mog everyone on forum IRL scenario except maybe @Alarico8


Don't worry bro I can't go out irl bc I'm too much of a lanklet and the wind will snap my twig legs.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 14, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> plus his pheno is the best,


jfl


----------



## Salludon (Sep 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mog everyone on forum IRL scenario except maybe @Alarico8


@eyes is one inch taller than even you lol. He’s 6’8 300 pounds


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 14, 2019)

Salludon said:


> @eyes is one inch taller than even you lol. He’s 6’8 300 pounds


i havent seen his face but i most likely mog his face considering hes like 30% body fat and im 17% while only 1 inch less height. im 255 pounds at 17% bf so not like im significantly smaller


----------



## Salludon (Sep 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i havent seen his face but i most likely mog his face considering hes like 30% body fat and im 17% while only 1 inch less height. im 255 pounds at 17% bf so not like im significantly smaller


How can u say he’s 30% fat? Have u seen his body?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 14, 2019)

Salludon said:


> How can u say he’s 30% fat? Have u seen his body?


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Sep 14, 2019)

me


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 14, 2019)

i am


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Sep 14, 2019)

no me


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 14, 2019)

kill yourself you faggot, you have 0 clue on how to rate people.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 14, 2019)

Biggest pile of horseshit i ever read here, nothing wrong


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

Salludon frauds worse than Crisick. People need to stop sucking their dicks.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Salludon frauds worse than Crisick. People need to stop sucking their dicks.


nice cope, your oneitis would cut herself to be with @Salludon


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 14, 2019)

Imo @AestheticPrince is one of the most gl people on this site


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 14, 2019)

@HorribleTeeth @dogapm123 @Eduardo DOV and @SirGey


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> nice cope, your oneitis would cut herself to be with @Salludon


How am I coping when I showed you that he frauds? It's literally the opposite, that guy is ethnic's cope, and I'm guessing you're ethnic as well.

Btw, he did shit on Tinder when someone on Lookism did an experiment with him.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> How am I coping when I showed you that he frauds? It's literally the opposite, that guy is ethnic's cope, and I'm guessing you're ethnic as well.
> 
> Btw, he did shit on Tinder when someone on Lookism did an experiment with him.


that was his pic 2 years ago, b4 mewing


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> that was his pic 2 years ago, b4 mewing


Stop being a gullible cuck.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 14, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> some people peak in their 30's, usually ppl with foward maxilla and good bones tho, thick skin etc
> 
> 
> @SurgerySoon is the type that ages like wine from his facial features, his maxilla is foward grown i believe, his bones are decent. etc



LOL, I can only hope so. Maybe I should settle for aging like a cheap boxed wine instead. That's why I've gotten so deep into collagenmaxxing strategies; at my age, maintaining a late 20's/early 30's appearance is the second most critical concern next to actually improving my looks (eye area overhaul, etc.). If Retin-A, red light therapy, dermaneedling, aloe vera supplements, GHK-Cu, HGH, and other random supplements don't help me, then I don't know what out there is actually legit.


----------



## Time Travel (Sep 14, 2019)

Why do you rate crsick so low ?


----------



## Lightbulb (Sep 14, 2019)

@Amnesia if he’s not larping is by far the best looking member I’ve seen in the many years of PSL


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Salludon frauds worse than Crisick. People need to stop sucking their dicks.


isnt that a before and after pic?


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> isnt that a before and after pic?


Before "mewing".


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Before "mewing".


he claims mewing but its probably just late puberty


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> he claims mewing but its probably just late puberty


He was past puberty.

I've seen legit mewing progress pics on The Great Work forums, and no one improved their eye area and brow ridge.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> He was past puberty.
> 
> I've seen legit mewing progress pics on The Great Work forums, and no one improved their eye area and brow ridge.



sir he mogs me though
and is mewing/chewing cope at 22yo ?


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> He was past puberty.
> 
> I've seen legit mewing progress pics on The Great Work forums, and no one improved their eye area and brow ridge.


how do you explain the videos he posted though


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Sep 14, 2019)

streege said:


> sir he mogs me though
> and is mewing/chewing cope at 22yo ?


Seen results, but much less dramatic than for teenagers.


psl7 fatty said:


> how do you explain the videos he posted though


Never seen them, but surgery comes to mind. No one wants to admit they are a surgerycel.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Seen results, but much less dramatic than for teenagers.
> 
> Never seen them, but surgery comes to mind. No one wants to admit they are a surgerycel.



it's impossible to get predator eyes with surgery


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 14, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> nice cope, your oneitis would cut herself to be with @Salludon



Isn’t that his before picture (before he hard mewed)


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 14, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Isn’t that his before picture (before he hard mewed)


and before fat loss


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Isn’t that his before picture (before he hard mewed)



which surgery to do then to have his eye area ?


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 14, 2019)

streege said:


> which surgery to do then to have his eye area ?



Almond eye surgery only comes to mind but I don’t think that will even perfect your eyes like it did for salludon


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 14, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Almond eye surgery only comes to mind but I don’t think that will even perfect your eyes like it did for salludon



i have almond eye shape, but UEE though, i would kill to have his eye area. maybe lefort III ?


----------



## psl7 fatty (Sep 14, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Seen results, but much less dramatic than for teenagers.
> 
> Never seen them, but surgery comes to mind. No one wants to admit they are a surgerycel.


what surgery did he get to get tera chad eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 14, 2019)

streege said:


> i have almond eye shape, but UEE though, i would kill to have his eye area. maybe lefort III ?



With almond eye surgery and going to dr taban, you can tell him to put fat grafting like leonardo dicaprio has for example, I don’t know much about it, do some research on it or contact dr taban if you’re srs and have money.


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Sep 14, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> what surgery did he get to get tera chad eyes?


hes squinting lmao


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 14, 2019)

psl7 fatty said:


> isnt that a before and after pic?


fillers tbh


----------

